# Customized T-Shirts Prices*Prices



## tshirtbahamas (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello guys!!!
How you all pricing the customized t-shirts in the differents design types_ how individual t-shirt and how wholesale price? 


Heat Press
Embroidery
Emulsion Screen
Rhinestones

please i need some help on it if is possible let me know also the tshirt prices how blank t-shirt in individual

thank youuuuuuu


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

First we don't do screen printing or Rhinestones. But we do embroidery and digital transfers. For us, I started with the general cost of the blank. Figured out the time and materials for each of the methods and my overhead costs. Added it all together then determined my wholesale and retail. My retail prices were determined on what others in my area charged and on the web. I did not count the low ballers or sale prices. Wholesale was cost plus a percentage (I think I settled on 30% markup). Retail was more than double my cost in the end. So far no one has complained about the prices and business is growing.


----------



## jxtees (Apr 24, 2012)

tshirtbahamas said:


> Hello guys!!!
> How you all pricing the customized t-shirts in the differents design types_ how individual t-shirt and how wholesale price?
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I think it really depends on the market which you are selling to. For me, I deal mainly with silkscreening and embroidery and faced with an order size of say 100 pieces; it would be approximately 20% margin.


----------

